# Jersey's June Brags & Bloopers!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! That is an adorable picture--he looks very happy and proud


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a GReat way to start the month!!!
gotta say that Jersey has one kissable face!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great start! good luck the rest of the weekend, too. loved the photo!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done you guys. Jersey looks so proud of her accomplishments.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! I know I'd make mistakes and I would never be able to get out there with my dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What a happy looking boy! Congrats on your success so far, and good luck for the rest of the month. Keep us updated!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Jersey!!! Hoping for an even GREENER month for you both. :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Jersey sure looks both relaxed and proud


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats both Julie and Jersey! I can tell he looks even more proud of himself than you are! What a great way to start out...I wish you the BEST of luck in the upcoming trials you have! =)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Way to go, Jersey Boy and Julie! Love to see those ribbons and Jersey's smile that shows he knows he was a good boy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

More to brag about today!! 

Standard run was first today. Unfortunately we didn't qualify (took down 2 bars), but he handled beautifully. My proudest moment was that he took the weave entry straight from a chute without even blinking!! So lots of good things, but the luck just wasn't with us on that one.

Then we had Jumpers... and another Q!! I was sloppy on a front cross, and he actually bounced right off me, but he didn't miss a beat!! Again, we were the only 24 inch dog to qualify... so we took first!! 

Here's Jersey with today's ribbons:









Unfortunately, they weren't giving out woobies today... Jersey said it's a good thing he got TWO yesterday! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

What a good... well GReat dog you are Jersey boy!!! 
I just love to see accomplishments of such wonderful Golden's. You look mighty fine there with todays ribbons...did your mama give you a cookie on the treat spot...lol

Thanks for sharing Julie!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooo hooo! What a great start to the month! I love that you got woobies! We don't get any around here anymore  

Lots of luck tomorrow!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats! Sounds like fun!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! I hope that the rest of the weekend goes just as well! I love the pic- you can see the smile on Jersey's face!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

And now for the Bloopers segment of our program!! 

It turns out that the shortest distance to the tunnel is actually UNDER the tire! :doh: That was how our standard course started... tire to tunnel. So he went under it and through the wrong end of the tunnel. I pulled him back... at which point he went through the tire the wrong way... and then back under it again. Well, forget that... so I took him over the jump that would have been after the tunnel, but I was in the wrong place and he went off course to the teeter. Okay... got him off the end of the teeter and sent him to the weave poles (should have been obstacle #3)... and he ran a perfect course from then on out. The good news is, I got exactly what I wanted... a concrete issue for us to address before heading to the Canadian National Specialty next month. But clearly no standard leg today!!

Jumpers was another story all together. He did beautifully... I finally shut my mouth and was more relaxed handling him... pulled off 2 rear crosses (one over a jump and one on flat)... an absolutely glorious run. And as we came to the last jump I was just brimming with excitement... he soared over it... I yelled "YES!!!"... he turned to look at me, and knocked the jump. Lesson learned... never celebrate until all four are on the floor. Double :doh: 

Nonetheless, I'm thrilled with our performance this weekend!! It was 3 long, hot days but he never quit on me. With only 1 brief exception, he handled perfectly. I found something specific for us to work on. And we went 3/6. So that's one weekend down, 3 more to go! Check back next Saturday for more updates!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous! Your attitude is outstanding Julie, it is all about having fun! Congrats to you and Jersey!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

The pain of the last bar down... I so sympathize! Under the tire... yup, been there too... Those dogs do keep you on your toes! My two favorites were Barley jumping over the back of a u-shaped tunnel for an off-course tunnel, and Sammy running UNDER the table.

Well, I agree, you still had a great weekend! Lots of well deserved ribbons! Have fun at the National!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful picture and congratulations! Please update your results!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, finally getting around to updating today. All in all, another really good day.

Standard was first... and we qualified with a really great run! One balk at the weave poles, but otherwise spotless! Another blue ribbon for Jersey!

Jumpers went alright overall. I learned I need to account better for the speed he builds up on those courses. There was a series of 3 jumps and then about a 90 degree entry to the weave poles. While walking the course it seemed to me that Jersey would definately need an "out" command to get that wide, so that's how I did my run-throughs. Well, turns out he didn't, and we were moving so fast my brain didn't have time to process it. So as he's hitting the entry I'm calling "out, weave" and he just stopped and looked at me like I'd lost my marbles.... LOL. Unfortunately, that really seemed to throw him and he kept skipping the first pole on the next few attempts. Finally I put him on my right, and that seemed to change the picture enough to get him going again. Unfortunately by then we were WAY over time... which is probably just as well. Not exactly the brag-worthy third leg we're hoping for! 

So now we're two and two with another day of trialing tomorrow! If I can keep my head on straight, it could be a VERY good day! 

Sorry, no photo tonight. I finally got motivated to pick up a GPS unit (really wanted one for the big trip to Canada, and figured I could use some time to get used to it)... which somehow turned into an all-night ordeal. Promise an earlier update and some pics tomorrow!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Allow me to introduce you to my dog. His name is Jersey.... but you may call him Ambika's No Place Like Home CDX, *NA*, CCA, CGC/TDI. Woohoo!! Great run in standard today!! Got a refusal on the teeter, but that was my slightly mistimed rear cross... otherwise spotless. 

We were again very close in Jumpers but we took a bar down. I think we were both moving just a little bit too slow. Heat index today was 91 degrees, humid as could be... it was brutal! But Jersey kept his focus and enthusiasm up despite it. This course was a little more difficult than the others we've done, and I'm really happy with how he handled through it despite my clumsiness at times. So we're still holding at 2 legs in JWW but looking forward to another shot next weekend!

Speaking of next weekend, make sure you stay tuned to this thread.... it's gonna be a big weekend. On Sunday I'm showing both Jersey and his momma Lucy!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on all your accomplishments Julie & Jersey!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Jersey from the PROUD breeder of both members of this team!! Now I think I better go hide! :hide:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Team Jersey from the PROUD breeder of both members of this team!! Now I think I better go hide! :hide:


Oh good lord... eew...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ugh, how on earth did I forget to post the picture??? Here he is with his Novice Standard ribbons!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Team Jersey from the PROUD breeder of both members of this team!! Now I think I better go hide! :hide:



LMAO!!!! :bowl:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's that time again... time to BRAG!!!

Jersey earned his NAJ title today!! We had a great run in Jumpers, only one little blip on the weave poles. I learned I need to work on lead outs... because I hadn't we had an awkward entry to the weaves that I figured would wind up pulling him right back out, and I was right. I completely lost my brain across the back of the ring, pointed to a jump and yelled weave... but luckily my boy was so "in the zone" he gave me a little look (like, "huh?") and then continued on his way. 

Our debut in Open Standard was a little less successful than our debut in Novice, but overall it was a pretty good run. He seemed just a little thrown by the fact that there were 12 poles in the ring. He does 12 in our yard and at class, but I think he has a specific idea of what the trial means, and up till now that's been 6. I expect he'll quickly catch on, especially now that we'll be showing Open for both classes. Other than that we had a downed bar, and a launch off the end of the teeter. He's NEVER done that before (and I've already been assured it won't be the last time I say that, LOL!). I think he got a little ahead of himself as he sped along. Usually he pauses briefly at the middle to allow the teeter to drop. I know that's not the preferred way to do it if you're really looking to minimize your time, but it's not something I've ever gone out of my way to fix. Anyway, he sped right along to the contact and then realized it was moving under him and off he went. On the plus side, he handled well and I managed not to get lost on the course!! 

We happen to have both a teeter and weave poles in the backyard, so I figure tomorrow morning I'll run him through each just 1 or 2 times to make sure we're not developing bad habits. Tomorrow I'm showing Jersey in Open for both classes. Lucy's entered in Novice Preferred STD and JWW. I'll definitely get the standard run in with her first thing in the morning but if it's as hot as it's supposed to be we may scratch her from jumpers for her sake and mine. Should be a fun day if nothing else!!

Here's Jersey's picture with all his Novice Jumpers ribbons. Doesn't he look proud!!










Julie and Jersey


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Jersey!! Congrats on your new titles!! You need to add that NAJ to your sig!

Good luck tomorrow in Open, I am sure you will do great.

What is the spacing on the weaves at home vs the trial? Just curious...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Let's start with the brag. Lucy got a Q in Novice Preferred JWW today! We had a pretty decent run in STD... okay maybe it was just a little sloppy... but we missed the contact on the dog walk. 

The bloopers portion of our program is brought to you by my boy Jersey!! We had a bit of a rough day. Pretty much all of the little issues we've seen thus far all came out to play at one time or another. In standard he repeatedly ducked under the tire, got sucked into the wrong end of the tunnel, and then took the teeter in suuuuuuuper sloooooow motion... apparently he was still a little spooked after yesterday. Jumpers brought a downed bar and the inability to weave on my left. On the plus side, he was a willing worker in some pretty darn hot weather, he was never really "out of control" or making up his own courses, and he pulled off some really nice sequences between the bobbles. 

Soooo, Jersey got a gift today -- his very own tire jump. I'm hoping some practice and a super high reinforcement rate on a more consistent basis will get us over that hump. It's only a problem when the tire is the first obstacle, so I have to make sure there's something he really wants on the other side to tempt him and act as his reward when he gets it right. I put him over the teeter a few times this evening and he didn't even flinch, we'll see how he does with it at class... but we've gotten through brief teeter scares before so at least it's something I know how to work with. And we have the weave poles to tinker around with too. So we'll be having lots of training fun ahead of us!!

One more weekend to go. I think what I've learned most is that I have some work to do with my handling and that I finally need to get off my rear and teach Jersey a few more directional cues before we'll really be ready for what we're seeing in open. But who knows, with a few issues ironed out we may be able to swing it. Either way we're having a blast! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

And now for the fun part.... pictures!!

Here's Lucy with her ribbons:









and Jersey with his booby prize:









Added bonus: Proof Jersey can go THROUGH the tire!









Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My what beautiful dogs!! And very talented!!!! 
Yeah I am biased but it is still Father's Day so I get a bye!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow you sure are staying busy! Ready for a break yet?? Congrats on all the brags!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love you new tire!!! I have a tire too, for the same reason!  Although mine is not as pretty!

Don't worry about the bobbles, they always happen, as I am sure you know from other venues! 

Good luck next weekend!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, our last weekend is underway!! All-in-all today was a really good day... no ribbons, but a win nonetheless. 

Jumpers was first thing in the morning... never a good thing for us... plus it was tall to short. Jersey really does need time to settle down at a trial (regardless of venue) to do his best... but you can only get there so early when the first walkthrough is at 7:47. We dropped 4 bars, at least one due to a poor choice on my part (didn't trust him to stay on course so tried to squeeze a front into too tight a space), but mostly due to his tendency to flatten out his jumps when he's over-excited. We're working on that.

Then we had an absolutely beautiful run in Standard. Just to keep me on my toes, our first obstacle was.... wait for it..... the TIRE!! He went under it once, but then finally (and for the first time in a competition) actually went through it the right way!!! On his way back to the start line to reattempt the tire he went under it again - through the uprights - which apparently counts as a wrong course (good to know). Unfortunately on the very next jump his right rear just ticked the bar and down it came. Other than that he handled beautifully on a not-so-easy course. A friend video taped it, so hopefully I'll have that to share in the near future.

On the super plus side, in today's runs we worked out a few other issues that have cropped over over the weeks -- no issue on the teeter today (we worked had on that both at home and class this week), took the correct end of the tunnel even though the wrong end was staring him in the face, perfect weaves in both courses. And I don't know how to word it, but the way the last 2 jumps were set up in STD is one of a couple scenarios we've been having an issue with in class -- well, we pulled it off seamlessly today. So we may have come home empty handed, but I'm so proud of my boy for 2 great runs on a really hot and LONG day! He's such a trooper!! One more day to go!



Loisiana said:


> Wow you sure are staying busy! Ready for a break yet?? Congrats on all the brags!


Honestly, yes. It's hot out there, and these early mornings are getting to be a bit much. But all the same, as I realize that tomorrow will be our last time in till Fall... I think we'll both be sad not to be going next week. Especially when I have to go into work on Saturday 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, last update!

Jumpers went okay, we handled well through it but managed to take down 2 bars in the process. I've heard a lot of recommendations lately for Susan Salo's Foundation Jumping DVDs, and I'm thinking it would be a worthwhile investment of our time before fall hits. But I'm very proud of my boy for giving all he had on a VERY hot and humid day!!

And now I'll end just as I began... with a BRAG!!!!! Jersey got his first Open STD leg today! He only got 1 refusal, and it was all MY fault!! As we were coming around, I knew that after one of the jumps I would need to call him into me to avoid an off course... but in the heat of the moment I lost track of where I was and did it one jump early :doh: I pulled him right around the jump! But he didn't get too mad at me, refocused immediately, and pulled off a rear cross to the weave poles without even blinking! 

When I think of where we were just a few months ago... we would have floundered on these courses! So now we start filling in some of the gaps, and get good and ready for this fall! Thanks for following along with us through this long, crazy, hot, and very fun month... you'll be rewarded with some pictures shortly!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Photos as promised!

Jersey with today's ribbons:










And just for fun, I thought we'd sum the thread up with some gratuitous bragging shots, LOL!
Jersey with all of his Novice ribbons (both STD and JWW)









and Jersey with all the ribbons he won this month:









I love this dog!! 

Julie and Jersey
Jersey with all of his novice ribbons:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first standard leg! Sounds like Jersey ran a perfect run! 

You learn so much once you start trialing, that you just cannot learn in class.

Love the pictures!


----------

